# problems typing



## mrjoli021 (Jun 13, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 9.  I cant seem to type the letter "f" or the character ' It appears I can type all other letters.  I added screen, bash, and vim.  Not sure if any of them have any effect on typing.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2012)

What country are you in?  What keymap have you chosen?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you tried a different keyboard? It sounds as though this one is faulty.


----------



## mrjoli021 (Jun 14, 2012)

This machine is a VM.  I have other VM's running on the same machine and the keyboard works fine.  The keyboard is set to standard english.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2012)

Need a lot more detail.  Which VM software?  Are any of the other VMs on the same host running the same version of FreeBSD without problems?  Which version of FreeBSD is running on the problem VM?  Is it running X?


----------

